# Stormy the Storm Girl



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished up the Storm Girl from Fantasy Realms Models. It's a great concept, very well-executed, and I can't wait to see their other Star Wars babe kits that are reportedly on the way (Tie Fighter Pilot X is next). 
















I made my own backdrop for the kit. After I took the photos, I noticed that I needed to correct part of her helmet, so I've now done that. Overall, I'm fairly pleased with how she came out.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

She looks great but is she a clone?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, where do I get one!? :drool:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Did not know the Empire was an equal opportunity employer. 
Nice build up and kit :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That is a pretty cool kit! Nice job & I love the posters!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But, does she come in brunette???


----------



## straight (Feb 22, 2012)

One pic from behind, please...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build, very cute storm trooper! That is a great looking kit but I wonder if she comes from the dark side, looks more like the fair side to me. And your backdrop with those posters is great.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! For more info on the kit, check http://www.fantasyrealms.co.uk/

Storm Girl says "sold out," but "new stock should be available shortly." 

Also coming soon: Tie Pilot X http://www.fantasyrealms.co.uk/products/starwars-tie-pilot-x :hat:


----------

